# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  Vendo semilla de cebolla variedades

## SEDAN0

Hola tengo para venta semilla en tarro de las variedades,*Sivan,**Noam,**Pantera Rosa*, entre otras, contactar con Marco Sedano Nextel: 106*2739, Celular 044-949137472 (Trujillo)Temas similares: VENDO TUNA DISTINTAS VARIEDADES VENDO MAIZ DE CANCHA DISTINTAS VARIEDADES Compro semilla de cebolla Vendo semilla de ajo napuri Busco comprar semilla de cebolla roja f1

----------


## JUAN GRAUS

Por favor quiero saber cual es el periodo vegetativo de la variedad Sivan y Pantera Rosa y cual es su costo por kg. Que variedad o hìbrido recomienda, si quiero sembrar en estos dias y cosechar antes de las lluvias de verano. 
Gracias por la respuesta. 
JUAN  GRAUS

----------


## bernardo

quiero sembrar 1 ha de cebolla civan, pero no se cual es su periodo climatico vegetativo, si estoy en temporada entonces quisiera 10 kg. he sembrado camaneja pero quiero probar ahora con civan, he sabido que tiene mas rendimiento.  gracias.

----------


## bernardo

nesecito semilla de cebolla civan contactarse al 043943534291 o a dinomundo@hotmail.com. gracias

----------


## Anibal vasquez cusma

hola quisiera saber cuanto cuesta el kilogr. de semilla sivan y pantera rosa y si son recomendables para verano

----------


## kscastaneda

Tengo Semilla de Cebolla Sivan f1 (climas frios) y Pantera Rosa (climas cálidos).
Contactar a pedidos@biofertil.pe o biofertilsac@hotmail.com

----------

